# Basking heat for Stimson advice



## leebee (Nov 26, 2014)

I currently have my first reptile, a pet Stimson Python, obtained at 4mth old, now 1yr 8mth, housed in a glass vivarium L75 x 45 x 45cm in my lounge. As glass is not great insulator and power costs a consideration I have only used bottom heat via heat mat outside under half cage, insulated with styrofoam sheet under heat mat, (cage sits on small legs leaving a gap underneath). Also have black tile over heat mat inside cage to absorb/difuse heat. Heat mat run off Habistat pulse proportional thermostat, with digi thermometer temp probe attached. I have 2 hide rocks (and many branches which he uses enthusiastically for climbing). Python spends time between hides but would like to encourage basking for display. I would like to observe at night so non lighting heat source needed. I have seen 2 types, IR globes and ceramic heat emiters eg black night. I have several questions summed up as; necesarry wattage/cost globe/life span = best choice? Perth has very hot summers plus chilly (for a snake) winters so dont want to over do it in wattage but still warm enough for winter. Or would a dimmer be worth it for this heat source? Also what is the heat gradient vs distance of sources (eg distance to basking spot and wattage of globe) and any radiance difference between ceramic and IR source? The other question is, as I will need to mount the heat source inside a metal cage what is the best way to mount the globe? I see pictures of ceramic batons mounted on wood?? I will have to attach the globe on the inside of the perforated metal strip on the top of cage. So globe mount + cage mount = ?? Maybe some close up pictures of others basking lamp setups similar to mine would be a big help.
Plus have recently seen heat plates at herp shop, energy efficient or more direct source better/more efficient for smaller snakes?


----------



## kwaka (Nov 26, 2014)

My Stimmy has cord in a board underneath, controlled by a thermostat. He also has a 75W Ceramic in a lamp fitting that sits on top of his tank. He has a background with a shelf at about half height, and a piece of slate rock that sits directly underneath the CHE - so it ends up about 20cm away from the CHE. He spends a lot of time _under _his slate rock (about 35 degrees on top, and about 30-32 underneath). He has a bottom hide that he sometimes spends time in, but usually only after a feed.


----------



## kwaka (Nov 26, 2014)

The setup - CHE directly on top of the shelf on the left.


----------



## leebee (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply and pics. I had tried the external light but have a young indoor cat who could not keep away so got/ slept too close and got singed fur and whiskers. Sorry what is CHE  I'm guessing one is light and one is heat? I've read many times Stimson are primarily nocturnal so don't need additional lighting but I wonder. I like the idea of a shelf to absorb the heat. Thanks. I have glass tank also like the idea of some insulation. Where did u get yours and is it easy to clean?


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 3, 2014)

CHE= ceramic heat emitter


----------



## Snowman (Dec 3, 2014)

leebee said:


> I currently have my first reptile, a pet Stimson Python, obtained at 4mth old, now 1yr 8mth, housed in a glass vivarium L75 x 45 x 45cm in my lounge. As glass is not great insulator and power costs a consideration I have only used bottom heat via heat mat outside under half cage, insulated with styrofoam sheet under heat mat, (cage sits on small legs leaving a gap underneath). Also have black tile over heat mat inside cage to absorb/difuse heat. Heat mat run off Habistat pulse proportional thermostat, with digi thermometer temp probe attached. I have 2 hide rocks (and many branches which he uses enthusiastically for climbing). Python spends time between hides but would like to encourage basking for display. I would like to observe at night so non lighting heat source needed. I have seen 2 types, IR globes and ceramic heat emiters eg black night. I have several questions summed up as; necesarry wattage/cost globe/life span = best choice? Perth has very hot summers plus chilly (for a snake) winters so dont want to over do it in wattage but still warm enough for winter. Or would a dimmer be worth it for this heat source? Also what is the heat gradient vs distance of sources (eg distance to basking spot and wattage of globe) and any radiance difference between ceramic and IR source? The other question is, as I will need to mount the heat source inside a metal cage what is the best way to mount the globe? I see pictures of ceramic batons mounted on wood?? I will have to attach the globe on the inside of the perforated metal strip on the top of cage. So globe mount + cage mount = ?? Maybe some close up pictures of others basking lamp setups similar to mine would be a big help.
> Plus have recently seen heat plates at herp shop, energy efficient or more direct source better/more efficient for smaller snakes?


Stimi's are mostly nocturnal. They rarely if ever bask during the day.... If you want a snake you see more, you will have to get a different species. Living in Perth, really only a SW carpet python is available as an option. They are good display snakes that sit out in the open and bask during the day. They are also mostly nocturnal, but they are for more active during daylight hours than stimis.
Stimi's being mainly terrestrial do better with belly heat. Sounds like your set up is fine as long as the heat mat doesnt get too hot and burn. They generally need an air gap.


----------



## leebee (Dec 7, 2014)

*Baking help thanks*



Snowman said:


> Stimi's are mostly nocturnal. They rarely if ever bask during the day.... If you want a snake you see more, you will have to get a different species. Living in Perth, really only a SW carpet python is available as an option. They are good display snakes that sit out in the open and bask during the day. They are also mostly nocturnal, but they are for more active during daylight hours than stimis.
> Stimi's being mainly terrestrial do better with belly heat. Sounds like your set up is fine as long as the heat mat doesnt get too hot and burn. They generally need an air gap.



Thanks Snowman. Makes sense. I have seen adult stimmys basking at local pet shop but I guess there is inadequate bottom heat, to encourage them out for people to see. I think you are right about heat mat and air gap. I have it running of thermostat for safety but think part of mat may have burnt out as part not hot anymore. Might try cord when weather cools down.


----------



## leebee (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks Sarah.


----------

